

Google Cloud Print Beta: Hands On - bakbak
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2374044,00.asp

======
jerf
This is where I seriously wonder about the "cloud". Bouncing a print job over
my (relatively) slow internet uplink, then back down my internet connection,
then to my printer? As an option this is nifty, as the only way of printing it
sucks. Printing locally is already pretty easy. All this just so we can slap
the "CLOUD! CLOOOOOOOUUD!" imprimatur on it?

~~~
Someone
I also wonder about the security implications. And it is not just the stealing
of data. A government man in the middle can censor the printing of material he
finds offensive, subpoena Google, and arrest the person attempting to print
it.

